# I have seen the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III, and I can tell you what I saw.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 23, 2019)

> I have seen the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III in all of its glory. A source sent me images of the new flagship Canon DSLR with the caveat that they’d be for my eyes only. I respect all sources wishes, so I will not be posting the images.
> I can tell you what I have seen though.
> Ergonomically the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III will be almost identical to the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II. The first visual difference is how all of the ports are laid out on the side of the camera, and there are also additional port covers. The N3 remote jack has been moved to the side below the headphone jack. The memory card door is also a different shape, unfortunately, I could not see what slots were behind it.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## ethanz (Oct 23, 2019)

Is your face glowing now so that you have to wear a cover over your head?


----------



## edoorn (Oct 23, 2019)

Could you draw it?


----------



## LensFungus (Oct 23, 2019)

I hope the source forced you to listen to Sheena Easton's "For Your Eyes Only" while reviewing the leaked photos.


----------



## criscokkat (Oct 23, 2019)

LensFungus said:


> I hope the source forced you to listen to Sheena Easton's "For Your Eyes Only" while reviewing the leaked photos.


Great. Now I have that as an earworm stuck in my head, along with Roger Moore.

Who knows, maybe they will tease a picture tonight.


----------



## mpmark (Oct 23, 2019)

And here as I'm reading this waiting for the specs I get to the end and run into a brick wall. :-(


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 23, 2019)

That's funny, I posted this a while ago in another thread...



> As another unfounded but common sense clue, underwater housing manufacturers often get long run in times for body dimensions and button placement. AquaTech recently released an updated surf housing for the end of life1DX MkII, to me that points to the 1DX MkIII body being very similar to the previous bodies as although the Evo design will allow different camera configurations it is 20% smaller than the older Delphin , so there is less room for differences.


----------



## mpmark (Oct 23, 2019)

edoorn said:


> Could you draw it?



Thats not important if he says it looks practically the same, specs is what we want. Bumbed right now to be honest. Got too excited for this posting.


----------



## slclick (Oct 23, 2019)

Why so glum everyone? You all want the wheel reinvented? It's what's under the hood.


----------



## amorse (Oct 23, 2019)

If pictures are starting to slip through the cracks, I'd assume an announcement is imminent. I'm not in the market for a 1D series body, but I'm pretty curious to see where Canon places its priorities in updating this body.


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 23, 2019)

still no light on the buttons?


----------



## H. Jones (Oct 23, 2019)

Guessing that the move to USB-C will free up some space on the port side to help move the N3 back to that side. Very interested to see how this camera ends up!


----------



## flip314 (Oct 23, 2019)

edoorn said:


> Could you draw it?






Based on the description, I have created this technical drawing


----------



## Punio (Oct 23, 2019)

flip314 said:


> View attachment 187195
> 
> 
> Based on the description, I have created this technical drawing


I'M SOLD!


----------



## venusFivePhotoStudio (Oct 23, 2019)

I saw it too. It also has a AF-ON button and a wheel. Really I'm not joking! And also a LCD on the back, and looks almost the same with mark II but a little different, the buttons are a little shaped different it has a new button. But I couldn't see if it still has a mirror or if it has an EVF or OVF...


----------



## sanj (Oct 23, 2019)

Is this even a rumor! Waste of time


----------



## peters (Oct 23, 2019)

I must say I do not agree with that "ergonomical perfectly shaped" body.

- The Light Button for the Top Display is completely impossible to reach, even if you have big hands. Even the WB button is dificult to reach.
- The missing Mode dial is realy a pain in the ass. Its much slower to click a button, look at a (tiny) symbol in the corner of the Viewfinder or look at the shoulder display and "dial" until you have the right mode. With a mode dial you can reach in a split second the right mode, without even looking and without any doubt. Its much faster and more reliable. You have direct tactile feedback to know exactly in what shooting mode you are. 

Smaller critique pints:
- The missing button light makes it more difficult to use the camera in the dark. 
- They could include easily a third wheel, to make switching ISO, A and S easier, without clicking an additional button
- The Power Switch is in a strange spot and uncessary hard to move


----------



## venusFivePhotoStudio (Oct 23, 2019)

peters said:


> I must say I do not agree with that "ergonomical perfectly shaped" body.
> 
> - The Light Button for the Top Display is completely impossible to reach, even if you have big hands. Even the WB button is dificult to reach.
> - The missing Mode dial is realy a pain in the ass. Its much slower to click a button, look at a (tiny) symbol in the corner of the Viewfinder or look at the shoulder display and "dial" until you have the right mode. With a mode dial you can reach in a split second the right mode, without even looking and without any doubt. Its much faster and more reliable. You have direct tactile feedback to know exactly in what shooting mode you are.
> ...



The Missing Mode wheel is for better sealing and also to be able to press Mfn and change the mode to C1 (custom 1). If you had a wheel you couldn't change shooting modes by pressing a button.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 23, 2019)

The implication being that the camera seen was a 'final' pre-production version, and not one of the (probably many) development prototypes that go out to professional users for field testing. If it is a final version, then some sort of announcement must be imminent.


----------



## slclick (Oct 23, 2019)

Are the buttons illuminated?


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 23, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Hi CRG,
Have you noticed the Canon 1dx III badge present on the body? This is important.


----------



## slclick (Oct 23, 2019)

Due to the lack of proper ergonomics and weather sealing I have come to the conclusion it is not a Canon


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 23, 2019)

1:1 media format and a fixed lens suggests an instant film camera. Likely Fuji Instax


----------



## Kit. (Oct 23, 2019)

Or could that be Fujica Six Digital? Finally a true (not baby) MF camera from Fuji?


----------



## slclick (Oct 23, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> 1:1 media format and a fixed lens suggests an instant film camera. Likely Fuji Instax


It's for an 8x10 sheet film holder


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Oct 23, 2019)

Ergonomics would be alot nicer if it were 200g lighter, a return to the 1DIII's weight would be welcome.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Oct 23, 2019)

PhotoPlus Expo NY starts tomorrow. Hoping to get demo's of all the new gear that's been dropping the last several months. Sony isn't showing up this year. They are having their own event a few blocks away which is kind of rude IMO.

Canon usually does a nice job. They'll have lot's of gear around for hands on demo's and some of their explorers will usually do presentations. Fujifilm will actually give you a loaner for the day which is nice.

Possible that there will be a 1DX III mock-up if they do an announcement tonight. Otherwise I'm looking forward to doing some hand's on with the new RF lenses and spending a bit of time with the new printers.

I'm pretty happy with where I am right now as far as cameras and lenses go but it's always nice to see the new stuff.


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Nokishita just tweeted an hour ago that they have found an unpublished article on a famous overseas news site about 1DXIII.
This is the same thing they found a day before the A9II was announced.
Very likely Canon is including something about the 1DXIII in the upcoming announcement.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Oct 24, 2019)

arbitrage said:


> Nokishita just tweeted an hour ago that they have found an unpublished article on a famous overseas news site about 1DXIII.



Maybe they refer to Canonrumors? Canonrumors takes news from Nokishita and Nokishita gets the same news from Canonrumors. The actual origin of the news is an absolute mystery.


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Maybe they refer to Canonrumors? Canonrumors takes news from Nokishita and Nokishita gets the same news from Canonrumors. The actual origin of the news is an absolute mystery.


LOL...sure...I can't remember a time Nokishita has taken anything from CRs. Nokishita has there own sources in Japan...somehow they have backdoor access to unpublished website data from the actual companies and from other news organisations. I have yet to see Nokishita wrong about anything because they don't post rumors, they post facts.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 24, 2019)

slclick said:


> It's for an 8x10 sheet film holder


Gotcha. I was almost convinced that this is the Handle instead until you have commented. I am Convinced now.


----------



## navastronia (Oct 24, 2019)

Tyl22489 said:


> Is itr even possible for canon to do 30 fps with a shutter



Not with a physical shutter, as far as I know.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 24, 2019)

Tyl22489 said:


> so is it going to have an electronic shutter and that means it has to have an EVF right


Or in live view mode


----------



## navastronia (Oct 24, 2019)

Tyl22489 said:


> so is it going to have an electronic shutter and that means it has to have an EVF right
> but it is rumored to have better LCD right



I'm taking the 30 fps rumor with a big grain of salt for now, but yeah, it would probably use an electronic shutter in that mode and have some caveats, like only doing 30 fps as part of a brief (2 second?) burst, and/or at limited quality.



Tyl22489 said:


> live view in view finder how?



On the rear LCD, not in the viewfinder. The viewfinder would be an OVF.


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 24, 2019)

slclick said:


> Are the buttons illuminated?


It comes with a free flashlight


----------



## unfocused (Oct 24, 2019)

Okay seriously. These are the things I'm curious about that might be possible to determine.

Memory Card: If there is a shot that shows the door open (unlikely) Oops! Sorry, I just re-read Craig's post. Never mind.

Battery: This should be possible to make an educated guess, based on whether or not the appearance of the battery compartment is the same as previous model.

Does it have the 7DII autofocus point lever thingy, the 5DIV autofocus point switchy thing, or (Oh Nooo) the R's multi-function bar.


----------



## justawriter (Oct 24, 2019)

Mine eyes have seen the glory of the One DX Mark Three
It has trampled all the Nikons and will crush all the Sonys
It will cost a bloody fortune but I can sell my left kidney
My GAS goes marching on.


----------



## amorse (Oct 24, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Battery: This should be possible to make an educated guess, based on whether or not the appearance of the battery compartment is the same as previous model.
> 
> Does it have the 7DII autofocus point lever thingy, the 5DIV autofocus point switchy thing, or (Oh Nooo) the R's multi-function bar.


Just looked at Nokishita's twitter - they've noted today that a Canon camera was received for certification with an LP-E19... If the 1DXIII does indeed have a new battery, then I wonder what that camera was...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186914500999442432


----------



## unfocused (Oct 24, 2019)

Dear Canon Australia, you can go ahead and post the promotional video now. No, really, it’s okay. Trust us.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 24, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Dear Canon Australia, you can go ahead and post the promotional video now. No, really, it’s okay. Trust us.



They just put a picture of it up on Facebook but you have to subscribe to get the details


----------



## Randywayne (Oct 24, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> Great. Now I have that as an earworm stuck in my head, along with Roger Moore.
> 
> Who knows, maybe they will tease a picture tonight.


Whenever I get one of those in my head I just think of the Stanford & Son theme.


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 24, 2019)

Here is the image on Canon Australia's Facebook page.


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 24, 2019)

On Facebook, in one of the replies to the questions "Available when? And how much??" Canon Australia replied:
"Canon Inc. announced today that development is underway! To stay across updates such as local availability, visit the Canon website...."


----------



## Cryhavoc (Oct 24, 2019)

fox40phil said:


> still no light on the buttons?


Buttons are illuminated. At least many of them are according to the B&H video


----------

